# carriage:For my son



## yao (May 17, 2014)

*material:Russian pine.
decoration:calcination,varnish.*


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

LOOK OUT FURNITURE!!!!!
Here he comes around the corner.
Well done.
Bill


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

It's very creative and well done.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## harveysoriginals (May 1, 2014)

this is a very cool ride for him!
As said above, watch out furniture!


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Looks very nice. One thing I might suggest is to put something like Plasti-dip or rubber coverings over the nuts/ends of the bolts so that no one (especially him) would scrape themselves on the remaining ends of the bolts coming out. Or take a rotary tool and grind them flush.


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

Nice toy. He looks much younger in these pictures.


----------

